# Train ROOM prep



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Layout design is a common topic.

I’m curious what others have chosen to do to their layout rooms in preparation for a layout. Besides my curiosity, it may help those new to the hobby as well. Did you paint? Add electrical receptacles or convert a single lighting switch to a double?

In my case, the train room is a 25 x 25 basement room, with sizable humidity swings, a drop ceiling, and paneling on interior & exterior walls.
Due to the humidity the paneling was shot, so I’m taking that down. In doing so I found a crack in the cement wall that needed to be fixed. Interior walls will get drywall. 
Incidentally, that allowed wiring changes. The lighting is currently 6 recessed lights on 3 switches, sharing a circuit with my garage and outdoor receptacle. 

So I decided to add a few dedicated train circuits. 
The existing lighting circuit will remain, and illuminate 6-8 aisle way lights on one switch.
A new additional lighting circuit will be for several LED panel lights to fit in the drop ceiling over the layout itself, on a dimmer.
A 15A circuit on a switch, which will be for structure illumination & lower deck illumination as well as some general power (vacuum etc).
A 20A circuit on a switch which will be dedicated for DCC allowing for three 5A boosters 

Actually, before I could add any circuits, I upgraded my house service from a 16 circuit panel, which was maxed out, to a 30 circuit panel. I ran unused circuits for all future additions/remodels before the layout was in the way (i.e. dedicated bathroom circuits, new laundry dryer circuit, new garbage disposal, dishwasher, future pool filter circuit, etc). I still have to run some pex water line additions, and get the old copper & cast iron drains changed to PVC before benchwork is in the way.

As I model an overcast day, the drop ceiling, exposed ducts, walls, trim, even the benchwork all get painted in my chosen “misty autumn gray” color because being an island design layout with perimeter aisles, the walls are the distant sky. 

There will be one area of wall that defies that, where I plan to hang a framed system map and “visitors center” information regarding my railroad.

There is a standard door to the room, which I am going to swap for a custom curtain that mimics the railroads paint scheme & name.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I did nothing except vacuum the carpeting. Mine is in a spare front room of the house opposite the living room on the other side of the foyer.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My layouts are in an unfinished basement. Finished walls / ceilings are better from the standpoint of controlling dust, as is painting any installed drywall.

The one thing you absolutely MUST do is get that humidity under control. Otherwise, it will cause swelling / contracting of any exposed wood, which can cause real problems for a layout.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in an unfinished basement also.

Drylock first (as I did the rest of the basement). Helps with humidity swings.









Sky.









Far mountains.









Near hills.









Then the layout began.










If I had it to do over I would have liquid-nailed Luan to the block walls and done the backdrop on that.

Above each leg of the L I added some cheap track lighting with three "spot" lamps.

Actually.. I do have it to do over again.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Drylock is definitely a good choice if you have a little water seepage. Paint at least two coats and wait for a good rain. If you fixed the seepage, well and good, if not, add another coat. If 3 coats won't do it, then you have a bigger problem and need to call in a professional.


----------

